# Bee removal in Sebastian Florida



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

Video description:

Published on Jun 29, 2016

Bee removal in Sebastian, FL by 123bees.com

I received a call about "a lot of bees in a shed." When I arrived for the removal I discovered a beehive in an old, large stereo speaker inside of a dilapidated shed. They were leaving the shed through a back window and the front entrance (where the door had been).

Once I opened the speaker with my hive tool I saw that there was just one small piece of new comb the bees had made. The cluster of bees fell to the bottom of the speaker after I opened it so I poured them into a 5-frame wooden nuc box. 

During this, the queen flew up into a tree across from the shed and the workers fled the nuc and went up into the tree. After searching for her for 20 minutes in the cluster of bees I found her and caged her. I moved her to the nuc box and brushed most of the bees off of the tree and into the box. 

However, they didn't stay in the nuc (even though she was in there) and instead flew up into another tree (a cypress); about 12' up. I positioned the nuc box on a ladder under the cluster on the cypress, climbed the tree and shook the branch. The mass of bees alighted and went up into a 3rd tree (shown in the video). At this point I was thinking there were 2 queens in this hive (and I had caught the old one), and assembled my long-arm bucket contraption to remove the cluster from the 3rd tree (now about 20' up). I laid the queen cage (with the queen inside) on top of the open nuc on top of the ladder near the 2nd tree. 

I banged the cluster into the bucket and retrieved it to look for the queen. The whole mass then discovered their queen and the cloud descended on the nuc and went into it. I placed the bucket near the nuc and let them do their thing. Success!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

That swarm just moved into the speaker recently huh? Nice capture. A bee vac would have worked nicely on that one. Thanks for the vid. Good luck with the bees this season.


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words. I thought about using the vacuum but I try to avoid it if I can; it tends to be a little rough on them (as you know). I was glad to see them in the speaker and not under the shed floor or in the wall! : )


----------

